# Morning Report 07/30/04



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Since it was dead low tide I changed up and when for snapper blues and it was OK but they are only about 5 to 8 inches long so they all were returned safely taking the Grand out to have some fun this weekend


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings David!

Did you ever give the fluke thing a try?


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Yes Jake I did I caught a few undersize one. Are you telling me they hit good at low tide from the shore/pier?


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings David!

Just wanted to know if you gave it a shot...

I don't know of anything that hits good at low tide except eels, toadies, and skates. Fluke like a moving tide. Fishing dead water is tough even if you're power trolling in a boat. Change of tide can turn the fish on big time. I once caught ten fish in ten casts from the sea wall in Point Pleasant (of course all of those fish would be shorts with the current 16.5 inch limit!)

Did you get my email re: Great Adventure? Let me know if you decide to hit the Jersey area -- we can set up a day (or night) of fishing....


----------

